# Tank divider ideas



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi there. I have a 75G tank that I want to put a divider on the middle of it. The tank is full of crayfish, so I need a solution that works without having to drain the tank.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

milalic said:


> Hi there. I have a 75G tank that I want to put a divider on the middle of it. The tank is full of crayfish, so I need a solution that works without having to drain the tank.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


nada?nothing?


----------



## Robert Henry (Jun 13, 2005)

You could probably use egg crate cut to size as a divider, but I'm not sure how you'd keep it in place (try Googling DIY egg crate divider). The eggcrate is sturdy and would allow for water flow from one side of the tank to the other (eliminating the need for a filter on each side). However, since I've never kept crayfish myself, I'm not sure if there'd be problems if the crayfish started climbing the egg crate. Good luck.


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

When I divided a 10 gallon what I used was plastic canvas they use to do crafts with and some plastic poster hanger things (no idea what to call it. I cut the plastic canvas to size slipped the plastic poster hanger things in place on all 4 sides then slipped it in the tank. I made to to bury the bottom then put some driftwood in there to help it even more stable. I don't know if it would work for a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Try this link
http://www.aquamoss.net/How to create a moss wall/How to create a moss wall.htm
It is for creating a moss wall background, but I think you could figure out a way to clip it in as a divider - then you'd have a plant divider!


----------

